# Update....Meet Mac xx



## Swottysam (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi all 

Sorry not been on for a while, so thought I would update.

I have now been to meet my pup. We have named him Mac after my wee grandad, who has just recently passed away from the god awful illness dementia. Xx 

He's 4 weeks at the moment and doing great. He is just the most gorgeous thing ever..........but to be fair all the pups are gorgeous. Xx 

I got my pup from Mandy McIrvine in Aberdeen, lovely person and dogs are just so affectionate, I met the famous Miley, just an absolute cutie x would def recommend if your in Scotland or not (if I'm allowed to do that) 

We have everything ready (I think) crate, toys etc, just the garden to puppy proof this weekend xx 

Photos attached.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a sweetie, lucky you!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

The sweetest little chocolate poo ever! I like that you can see the lighter accent color over the eyes and top of the legs


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow little mac is so cute!
Please keep those pics coming, so we can see him grow into a Big Mac!!


----------



## Swottysam (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks, he is the most chilled wee poo. Just love him already and he's not here yet xx 

The colours are just gorgeous, Mandy said he will be a chocolate and tan poo and they are quite rare. 

There are really lovely pups in this litter, parties and Black and Tan. Xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lindor said:


> The sweetest little chocolate poo ever! I like that you can see the lighter accent color over the eyes and top of the legs


He's a chocolate phantom, isn't he gorgeous! Infact his whole whole litter are little stunners. If I had room for another.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And lovely blue eyes!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Congratulations. What a beautiful pup!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow - what a cutie. Exciting times ahead - enjoy.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Swottysam said:


> Thanks, he is the most chilled wee poo. Just love him already and he's not here yet xx
> 
> The colours are just gorgeous, Mandy said he will be a chocolate and tan poo and they are quite rare.
> 
> There are really lovely pups in this litter, parties and Black and Tan. Xx


'Chilled' and 'Poo' are not words usually seen in the same sentence.
I'm looking forward to the 'Mac is hanging from the top of the curtains...is this normal?' post. 
He is a little cute speck tho.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Adorable! You will not regret it, best decision we have ever made.

Where in Scotland are you?


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

What a chocolate cutie!


----------



## Swottysam (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm in Dundee Carol. X

Getting a wee bit nervous, but also really excited too xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's scrummy, it's a good job Clare and I aren't looking for number four otherwise we could have been drawing straws for Macs brother Ollie who we both have a soft spot for xx


----------



## Swottysam (Mar 19, 2014)

He's just a wee cutie isn't he Karen. X 

No I'm asking you technical advice, how do you get 2 pictures in the post? Xx lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you got a Photobucket account, there's an app for Photobucket . When you upload your pictures to there then click on the picture copy the link then copy it into the post .... I post one then come back and edit my post , icon bottom left to add the second one..... There's probably an easier way but I'm not very technical x


----------



## Swottysam (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Karen

No I don't, ill download it and the next time I add photos ill give it a try, thanks xx


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

He is so unbelievably cute. Can see he is going to be a stunner.


----------

